# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  St. Damian [Ιόνιαν Σπίριτ- Ionian Spirit, Roslagen, Wasa Express, Viking 3]

## Apostolos

Φίλοι μου το παρολίγο βαπόρι της Zante Ferries κατέληξε στον Μίμη Αγούδιμο για την γραμμή Ιταλίας Αλβανίας διπλώνοντας το αθάνατο ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ. Σύντομα και το όνομα του

----------


## Giorgos_D

Θα διπλώσει τον Καπεταν Αλέξανδρο...? :shock:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

έχουμε φώτο του και λίγα λόγια για το πλοίο ?

----------


## Giorgos_D

Αδελφό του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ. Ανηκει σε μια πολύ επιτυχημένη σειρά 7 αδελφών, στα οποία είχε κάνει αφιερωμα ο "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ" το 1998 (αν δεν κάνω λάθος).

Πληροφορίες (στα Σουηδικά  :Sad:  ) αλλά και φωτογραφίες υπάρχουν στο http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/viking_3_1972.htm

----------


## Giorgos_D

Να συμπληρώσω επίσης πως από τις φωτογραφίες, φαίνεται αρκετά περιποιημένο και όμορφο, τοσο το εσωτερικό αλλά και το εξωτερικό και τα καταστρώματα του πλοίου.

----------


## Apostolos

Ε Ε Ερχετε!!!!

Φώτο απο το Shipspoting
IONIAN SPIRIT.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τέτοια πλοία να βλέπουμε φίλε, και χάρισμα τους όλα τα ...σαρδελοκούτια !!!  :Smile:

----------


## Giorgos_D

Πολή άσχημος ο πλωτήρας της πρύμνης. Χαλάει την εικόνα όλου του πλοίου

----------


## gvaggelas

Και κάποιες πληροφορίες στα αγγλικά καθώς τα Σουδικά δεν είναι και πολύ κατανοητά.

_Roslagen_ (ex-_Wasa Express_, ex-_Viking 3_, ex-_Wasa Express_, ex-_Viking 3_), Finnish flag, 6,748/
1,118dwt, built 1972 (Jos. L Myer, Papenburg, Germany), underwent a major conversion in 1995, passengers
unberthed 1,200, berths 222, 265 cars, 23 trailers, 2 cp propellers, 1 thwart FP thruster (f),
(Deutz 8,000bhp), has been sold by Eckero Linjen of Finland to Greek operator, Agoudimos Lines, for
an undisclosed price. She will be renamed _Ionian Spirit_.

----------


## apollonas

> Πολή άσχημος ο πλωτήρας της πρύμνης. Χαλάει την εικόνα όλου του πλοίου


sponsoras gia thn stoxolmi einai anti sta plagia ta ebalan piso

----------


## vinman

Προχθές το απόγευμα ανοιχτά του λιμανιού του Πειραιά (συγνώμη για την ποιότητα.Δυστυχώς είχε κόντρα ήλιο και σε συνδυασμό με την μακρινή απόσταση χάλασε το αποτέλεσμα....)

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93484

----------


## emmanouil

Ετυχε εκεινη τη στιγμη να ημουν πανω στον Απολλων Ελλας που ηταν ακριβως διπλα του αλλα ειχα κοντρα ηλιο. Αν θελετε να την ανεβασω τη φοτο

----------


## cpt. mimis

ΑΥΤΟΙ ΟΙ ΣΠΟΝΣΟΡΕΣ ΧΑΛΑΝΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ - ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ "ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟ" ΜΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΗΘΙΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΧΩΝΕΨΕΙ.
ΑΥΤΗ Η ΣΗΜΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΝΗΟΛΟΓΗΣΕΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΧΩΝΕΥΕΤΑΙ - ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ. ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΙΝΩΤΙΚΕΣ ΣΗΜΑΙΕΣ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑΣ!!!!
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΛΟΓΟΣ?  :Confused:

----------


## Apostolos

Δεν ειναι σπονσονς αλλα το λεγόμενο duck tail.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ΑΥΤΟΙ ΟΙ ΣΠΟΝΣΟΡΕΣ ΧΑΛΑΝΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ - ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ "ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟ" ΜΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΗΘΙΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΧΩΝΕΨΕΙ.
> ΑΥΤΗ Η ΣΗΜΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΝΗΟΛΟΓΗΣΕΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΧΩΝΕΥΕΤΑΙ - ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ. ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΙΝΩΤΙΚΕΣ ΣΗΜΑΙΕΣ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑΣ!!!!
> ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΛΟΓΟΣ?


 ΣΠΟΝΣΟΡΕΣ...ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΨΑΧΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΧΟΡΗΓΟΥΣ, ΠΑΤΡΙΩΤΗ...
ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ Η ΜΕΡΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΟΜΟΡΦΑ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν ειναι σπονσονς αλλα το λεγόμενο duck tail.


 ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ, ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ. ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ, ΜΗΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ "ΠΑΙΖΕΙ" ΓΙΑ ΝΕΛ;

----------


## leonidas100

xereto toys naytikoys xserh  kapoios gia to ionian spirit pote tha desh h an tha poylhthi ayto poy kanh thn grammh aylona printezh toy agoydhmoy...

----------


## konigi

Χθές αργά το βράδυ στη Σούδα κατα τη διάρκεια της πρόσδεσης του, φορτωμένο με Μπαγκλαντέζους.

DSC03372.JPGDSC03385.JPG

----------


## konigi

Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

DSC03469.JPGDSC03471.JPG

----------


## nikos6

το πλειο σιμφονα  με το χαρτη εχει βαλει πλορει για το λιμανι του ηρακλειου

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Τι κουβαλάει άραγε; Γιατί καράβια που πήγαν τελευταία,πήραν τραυματίες.

----------


## Trakman

Το πλοίο κατευθύνεται στους Καλούς Λιμένες στα νότια του Ηρακλείου, προφανώς για να πάρει καύσιμα. Για να δούμε τι έχει μετά το πρόγραμμα...

----------


## Trakman

Tελικά αφού πήρε καύσιμα από τους Καλούς Λιμένες κατευθύνεται στη Βεγγάζη.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Δυστυχώς το Ionian Spirit τους τελευταίους περίπου 4 μήνες βρίσκεται δεμένο στο Μπρίντιζι, όπου οι ιταλικές αρχές έχουν προβεί στην κράτησή του λόγω ληξιπρόθεσμων εισφορών προς το ιταλικό κράτος. 
SL384046.jpg
Ας το δούμε πριν μερικούς μήνες στη Δραπετσώνα!  ¶ραγε θα το ξαναδούμε να ταξιδεύει; ¶ραγε θα δούμε το συγκεκριμένο σινιάλο να ξαναταξιδεύει γενικότερα;

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το IONIAN SPIRIT όταν στις 30-05-2011 έμπαινε στον Πειραιά για τη συντήρηση του στη μεγάλη του Βασιλειάδη.

IONIAN SPIRIT 02 30-05-2011.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ακούστικε οτι πουλήθηκε, πιθανων για σκραπ μαζι με την Πηνελόπη

----------


## giorgos_249

*Για να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο δε θα πρέπει πρώτα να έχουν λυθεί οι υποχρεώσεις στο πλήρωμα;;;*

----------


## Apostolos

Ναι πρέπει ολες οι υποχρεωσεις να ειναι καλυμένες. Τα βρίσκουν όμως αυτοι αν υπάρχει το "ψητό"

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ακούστικε οτι πουλήθηκε, πιθανων για σκραπ μαζι με την Πηνελόπη


Θα εννοείς ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α. γιατί το αυτό βάσει όσων ξέρουμε έχει μπλέξιμο με τον ναυλωτή.

----------


## Apostolos

Οχι για το Πηνελοπη ex European Getaway

----------


## karavofanatikos

Έτσι η εταιρεία θα λάβει ένα καλό ποσό, ώστε να ξεκινήσει ξανά το αγαπημένο πλοίο του πλοιοκτήτη, δηλαδή το Πηνελόπη Α.!!!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Συχνά ετοιμάζεται ο επικήδειος για τη Πόπη, αλλά στο τέλος μου φαίνεται θα στείλει αδιάβαστα άλλα βαπόρια...............

----------


## capten4

Το θεμα ειναι ποιον θα  πρωτοπληρωσει....για να δουμε....

----------


## cpt. mimis

Ακόμη στο ίδιο σημείο είναι το πλοίο? Κανένα νεότερο του?

----------


## john1980

12/07/12. ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΜΠΡΙΝΤΕΖΙ-ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ-ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ!!!! 
Φωτογραφία0021.jpg

----------


## despo

Πρέπει να είχε κάνει τότε καπου ένα-δυό δρομολόγια μέχρι να ξεκινήσει το Ιόνιαν Σκάι. Συλλεκτική μου φαίνεται θα είναι η φωτογραφία σου φίλε, διότι δεν βλέπω να ξανακάνει δρομολόγια.

----------


## john1980

> Πρέπει να είχε κάνει τότε καπου ένα-δυό δρομολόγια μέχρι να ξεκινήσει το Ιόνιαν Σκάι. Συλλεκτική μου φαίνεται θα είναι η φωτογραφία σου φίλε, διότι δεν βλέπω να ξανακάνει δρομολόγια.


ΝΑΙ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΔΥΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΕΝΩ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕ ΤΟ ΣΚΑ'Ι' ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΕΠΙΘΕΩΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΠΡΙΝΤΕΖΙ....
ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ ΤΟΥ? ΟΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΛΕΣ, ΔΥΣΟΙΩΝΟ!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το IONIAN SPIRIT όταν στις 30-05-2011 ήταν στον Πειραιά για να μπεί στη δεξαμενή του Βασιλειάδη.
Άλλη μία συλλεκτική φωτο για το φίλο despo και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

IONIAN SPIRIT 03 30-05-2011.jpg

----------


## despo

Πραγματικά συλλεκτική και αυτή η φωτογραφία, αφου μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά δεν θα το ξαναδούμε !

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Πραγματικά συλλεκτική και αυτή η φωτογραφία, αφου μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά δεν θα το ξαναδούμε !


Ποτέ μη λες ποτέ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΙΟΝΙΑΝ SPIRIT απο τις πρωτες μερες του στην Ελλαδα το 2007

perama 4-12-2007 (8).jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Όταν είχε πρωτακουστεί ότι έρχεται Ελλάδα, δεν είχε παιχθεί το όνομα της ΑΝΜΕΖ; Θυμάμαι και κάτι χάλια ρετουσαρισμένες εικόνες στα κόκκινα ...

----------


## Ellinis

Σωστά, είχε ακουστεί αλλά τελικά αγοράσανε το Κοραής και το Ελύτης. Κρίμα γιατί προσωπικά θα ήθελα να βλέπω ένα αδελφάκι του Εξπρές Ολυμπία να κυκολοφορεί ακόμη στα νερά μας.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Χαλασε τελευταία στιγμή η αγορά του . Πράγματι ηταν ένα βήμα πριν το αγοράσουν...... 
*

----------


## Appia_1978

Επειδή δεν το γνωρίζω το πλοίο από κοντά, δε θα ήταν όμως λίγο δύσκολο να προσαρμοστεί σε γραμμή της μιας ώρας; Ή θα το βάζανε Αιγαίο όπως το Κοραή;

----------


## Apostolos

Με 13-14 κόμβους ούτε για ενδοκυκλαδικά δεν κάνει

----------


## goofy79

> Με 13-14 κόμβους ούτε για ενδοκυκλαδικά δεν κάνει


Αυτός ήταν και ο λόγος που δεν το αγοράσανε και σαν γατόνια επτανήσια που είναι
πήραν και την προκαταβολή τους πισω μέχρι τελευταίο euro! Και ήταν ενα διόλου 
ευκαταφρόνητο ποσό.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το IONIAN SPIRIT όταν στις 01-06-2011 είχε μπει στη μεγάλη του Βασιλειάδη. 

IONIAN SPIRIT 08 01-06-2011.jpg

----------


## despo

Μια και ο φίλος Παντελής μας θύμισε το πλοίο, που να βρίσκεται άραγε ; Να σκουριάζει ακόμα στο Μπρίντιζι η' το πήγαν σε κανένα διαλυτήριο και δεν το πήραμε ειδηση ;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια και ο φίλος Παντελής μας θύμισε το πλοίο, που να βρίσκεται άραγε ; Να σκουριάζει ακόμα στο Μπρίντιζι η' το πήγαν σε κανένα διαλυτήριο και δεν το πήραμε ειδηση ;


Nομίζω είναι εκεί ακόμα κ θα μπορούσε κάποιο μέλος,περαστικός από εκεί,να μας το επιβεβαιώσει.Εξ άλλου τις διαλύσεις τις μαθαίνουμε.
Παρεμπιπτόντως,το Μπρίντιζι που πολύ σωστά γράφεις,οι ναυτικοί το λένε Πρίντεζι. Εμένα μου άρεσε το αρχαιοελληνικό Βρινδήσιον που έγραφαν κ στα δρομολόγια παλιότερα.

----------


## despo

> Nομίζω είναι εκεί ακόμα κ θα μπορούσε κάποιο μέλος,περαστικός από εκεί,να μας το επιβεβαιώσει.Εξ άλλου τις διαλύσεις τις μαθαίνουμε.
> Παρεμπιπτόντως,το Μπρίντιζι που πολύ σωστά γράφεις,οι ναυτικοί το λένε Πρίντεζι. Εμένα μου άρεσε το αρχαιοελληνικό Βρινδήσιον που έγραφαν κ στα δρομολόγια παλιότερα.


Και εμένα μου αρέσει το Βρινδήσιον, ομως με τόσα ξενόφερτα που έχουμε σήμερα βομβαρδιστεί, αν το πεις θα σε θεωρήσουν γραφικό :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Και να η αποκλειστική είδηση από Kefalonia Press.
Το επιβατηγό πλοίο *Ionian Spirit* το οποίο από το 2012  βρίσκεται αγκυροβολημένο στο λιμάνι του Μπρίντιζι λόγω της κατάσχεσης του από τις ιταλικές αρχές ανακοινώθηκε ότι εξαγοράστηκε από μία νέα εταιρεία μετά από τέσσερις προσπάθειες πώλησης του.
Το πλοίο το οποίο ανήκε στην ελληνική εταιρεία*Agoudimos Lines* αγοράστηκε έναντι*1.175.000 ευρώ* ξεπερνώντας την τιμή βάσης της δημοπρασίας που ξεκινούσε στις 900.000 ευρώ.Όπως δήλωσε ο ειδικός εμπειρογνώμονας που διορίστηκε από το δικαστήριο στο *Ionian Spirit*θα γίνουν οι ανάλογες τεχνικές εργασίες αλλά θα υπάρχει και μεγάλη ριζική διαμόρφωση των εσωτερικών χώρων.
Η νέα ιδιοκτήτρια εταιρεία εξέφρασε την πεποίθηση της ότι το πλοίο θα είναι έτοιμο σε σχετικά σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα ώστε να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια από το Μπρίντιζι προς τη χώρα μας και μάλιστα από το φετινό καλοκαίρι….!!!Για οποιαδήποτε άλλη εξέλιξη σχετικά με το μέλλον του πλοίου θα σας ενημερώσουμε….
Για να δούμε τι .....θα δούμε και αν βγουν αληθινά ....όλα αυτά.

----------


## Takerman

> Και να η αποκλειστική είδηση από Kefalonia Press.
> Το επιβατηγό πλοίο *Ionian Spirit* το οποίο από το 2012  βρίσκεται αγκυροβολημένο στο λιμάνι του Μπρίντιζι λόγω της κατάσχεσης του από τις ιταλικές αρχές ανακοινώθηκε ότι εξαγοράστηκε από μία νέα εταιρεία μετά από τέσσερις προσπάθειες πώλησης του.
> Το πλοίο το οποίο ανήκε στην ελληνική εταιρεία*Agoudimos Lines* αγοράστηκε έναντι*1.175.000 ευρώ* ξεπερνώντας την τιμή βάσης της δημοπρασίας που ξεκινούσε στις 900.000 ευρώ.Όπως δήλωσε ο ειδικός εμπειρογνώμονας που διορίστηκε από το δικαστήριο στο *Ionian Spirit*θα γίνουν οι ανάλογες τεχνικές εργασίες αλλά θα υπάρχει και μεγάλη ριζική διαμόρφωση των εσωτερικών χώρων.
> Η νέα ιδιοκτήτρια εταιρεία εξέφρασε την πεποίθηση της ότι το πλοίο θα είναι έτοιμο σε σχετικά σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα ώστε να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια από το Μπρίντιζι προς τη χώρα μας και μάλιστα από το φετινό καλοκαίρι….!!!Για οποιαδήποτε άλλη εξέλιξη σχετικά με το μέλλον του πλοίου θα σας ενημερώσουμε….
> Για να δούμε τι .....θα δούμε και αν βγουν αληθινά ....όλα αυτά.


Το γράφουν και οι Ιταλοί εδώ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Με νέο όνομα το _ST. DAMIAN_ και σημαία Παναμά, το πλοίο εμφανίζεται αυτήν την ώρα εν πλω βορειοδυτικά της Κέρκυρας με αναγραφόμενο προορισμό τον _Πειραιά_.

----------


## Νικόλας

4 χρονια παροπλισμενο και ερχεται για να δουμε....

----------


## avvachrist

¶λλη νεκρανάσταση κι ετούτη πάλι! Και μάλιστα έρχεται και αυτοδύναμο!

----------


## despo

Και έψαχνα να βρώ ποιο πλοίο ήταν αυτό, που εμφανιζόταν μεν για ένα διάστημα στο σύστημα κρατήσεων οτι θα κάνει τη γραμμή Μπρίντιζι - Αυλώνας, αλλά βέβαια δεν ταξείδεψε ποτέ. Φαίνεται οτι κάποια πλοία είναι τυχερά να δουλεύουν και κοντά στα 50 τους !

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας καταπλέει αυτήν την ώρα το πλοίο.

----------


## avvachrist

Το πλοίο, από φώτος που κυκλοφόρησαν, έχει σβησμένα το σινιάλα του Αγούδημου στην τσιμινιέρα και στην αριστερή μπάντα αλλά όχι στην δεξιά. Έτσι για να θυμίζει κάτι από το παρελθόν του... Το μέλλον του ποιο είναι όμως άραγε;;;

----------


## avvachrist

Σε συνέχεια του προηγούμενου πόστ, το πλοίο αγοράστηκε από την *RED STAR FERRIES* που δραστηριοποιείται στις γραμμές Ιταλίας-Αλβανίας. Επομένως σύντομα θα το δούμε και στα κόκκινα όπως και το ομόσταυλο *Red Star 1*.

----------


## despo

Μου κάνει εντύπωση πως προτιμήθηκε δικό μας ναυπηγείο και όχι αντίστοιχο π.χ. του Μαυροβουνίου, αφου ουδέποτε στο παρελθόν πλοίο της Red Star εχει έρθει στα μέρη μας ειτε για δεξαμενισμό, ειτε για επισκευή. Οπως και να έχει πάντως, η εξέλιξη αυτή είναι φυσικά ευχάριστη.

----------


## Ellinis

> Σε συνέχεια του προηγούμενου πόστ, το πλοίο αγοράστηκε από την *RED STAR FERRIES* που δραστηριοποιείται στις γραμμές Ιταλίας-Αλβανίας. Επομένως σύντομα θα το δούμε και στα κόκκινα όπως και το ομόσταυλο *Red Star 1*.


Toν Μάρτιο που πουλήθηκε το είχε αγοράσει η SeaMed του J. Prudentino, ο οποίος είναι ο γενικός πράκτορας της European Ferries και της Red Star Ferries. Στόχος του ήταν να το δρομολογήσει από το Πρίντεζι προς Κέρκυρα-Παξούς-Κεφαλονιά-Ζάκυνθο. Δεν έχω διαβάσει να το πούλησε στη Red Star έκτοτε. Δεν είναι απίθανο όμως να υπάρξει κάποια συνεργασία μεταξύ τους.
H Red Star πάντως έχει πρόσφατα αγοράσει το IBN BATOUTA (πρώην ST.CRISTOPHER) και αδελφό του BARI του Βεντούρη.

----------


## BLUE STAR PATMOS

To ST.DAMIAN πρώην IONIAN SPIRIT της AGOUDIMOS LINES και αδελφάκι του θρυλικού ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ σήμερα το πρωί πλησιάζοντας την Ψυττάλεια με προορισμό τα Ναυπηγεία ΕλευσίναςP1640307.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μου κάνει εντύπωση πως προτιμήθηκε δικό μας ναυπηγείο και όχι αντίστοιχο π.χ. του Μαυροβουνίου, αφου ουδέποτε στο παρελθόν πλοίο της Red Star εχει έρθει στα μέρη μας ειτε για δεξαμενισμό, ειτε για επισκευή. Οπως και να έχει πάντως, η εξέλιξη αυτή είναι φυσικά ευχάριστη.


Πριν λίγα χρόνια είχε έλθει στο Πέραμα το RED STAR 1.Γνωρίζουμε τι εθνικότητας άτομα εμπλέκονται στην εταιρεία;

----------


## avvachrist

> Πριν λίγα χρόνια είχε έλθει στο Πέραμα το RED STAR 1.Γνωρίζουμε τι εθνικότητας άτομα εμπλέκονται στην εταιρεία;


Αλβανικών συμφερόντων είναι η εταιρεία.

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε avvachrist με έχεις μπερδέψει κάπως.
Πρώτα μας είπες οτι ανήκει στην...



> το πλοίο αγοράστηκε από την *RED STAR FERRIES* που δραστηριοποιείται στις γραμμές Ιταλίας-Αλβανίας. Επομένως σύντομα θα το δούμε και στα κόκκινα όπως και το ομόσταυλο *Red Star 1*.


τώρα οτι  η εταιρία του είναι...



> Αλβανικών συμφερόντων είναι η εταιρεία.


Θες να πεις οτι η Red Star είναι αλβανικών συμφερόντων; 

Πάντως το equasis.org αναφέρει ως ιδιοκτήτρια του ST.DAMIEN και ως διαχειρίστρια τού την ιταλική SEAMED TRADING SHIPPING SRL με έδρα το Πρίντεζι. Η ίδια εταιρία ύπηρξε το 2011-13 και διαχειρίστρια του RED STAR I. Παρεμπτιτόντως, η επίσημη ιδιοκτήτρια του RED STAR I από το 2007 είναι η NORTHBAY TRANSPORTES MARITIMOS με έδρα το Funchal στις Αζόρες.

----------


## avvachrist

> Θες να πεις οτι η Red Star είναι αλβανικών συμφερόντων;


Αυτό ακριβώς! Κάτι τέτοιο είχα διαβάσει κάπου. Δεν ισχύει;

----------


## despo

Σίγουρα η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία δεν ειναι συμφερόντων Αλβανίας, αλλά εμπλέκονται κεφάλαια (ενδεχομένως) διαφόρων προελεύσεων. Αλλωστε και στην Adria ferries, δεν νομίζω να εμφανίζεται ένας συγκεκριμένος πλοιοκτήτης, αλλά διάφορα επενδυτικά/επιχειρηματικά σχήματα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σίγουρα η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία δεν ειναι συμφερόντων Αλβανίας, αλλά εμπλέκονται κεφάλαια (ενδεχομένως) διαφόρων προελεύσεων. Αλλωστε και στην Adria ferries, δεν νομίζω να εμφανίζεται ένας συγκεκριμένος πλοιοκτήτης, αλλά διάφορα επενδυτικά/επιχειρηματικά σχήματα.


H Αdria Ferries πρέπει να είναι ιταλικών συμφερόντων.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όπως εύκολα μπορεί να διακρίνει κανείς από το σύστημα AIS, το πλοίο έχει ανέβει σε δεξαμενή στα ναυπηγεία της Ελευσίνας.

----------


## naxos1

Πρίν λίγες ώρες στα Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας.




DSC03969.jpgDSC03983.jpgDSC03961.jpg

----------


## nikos.man

Το πλοίο έχει πέσει από την δεξαμενή και έχει πλαγιοδετήση στο ναυπηγείο.Το περίεργο είναι ότι έχει βαφτεί στα κίτρινα...
Επίσης ο συνδυασμός των χρωμάτων θυμίζει LEVANTE FERRIES.

----------


## antonis01

> Το πλοίο έχει πέσει από την δεξαμενή και έχει πλαγιοδετήση στο ναυπηγείο.Το περίεργο είναι ότι έχει βαφτεί στα κίτρινα...
> Επίσης ο συνδυασμός των χρωμάτων θυμίζει LEVANTE FERRIES.


όπως ηταν δηλαδή το European voyager

----------


## nikos.man

Όχι ακριβώς.Υπάρχει ένα μαύρο ζωνάρι στα παράθυρα. Δυστυχώς το καράβι είναι έτσι πλαγιοδετημένο που δεν μπορώ να πάρω παραπάνω πληροφορίες απ'αυτό.Μήπως η ιταλική SEAMED TRADING SHIPPING SRL που διαχειρίζεται το καράβι εμπλέκεται και στην CORSICA FERRIES;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όχι ακριβώς.Υπάρχει ένα μαύρο ζωνάρι στα παράθυρα. Δυστυχώς το καράβι είναι έτσι πλαγιοδετημένο που δεν μπορώ να πάρω παραπάνω πληροφορίες απ'αυτό.Μήπως η ιταλική SEAMED TRADING SHIPPING SRL που διαχειρίζεται το καράβι εμπλέκεται και στην CORSICA FERRIES;


 Δεν νομίζω,απομίμηση θα είναι.

----------


## antonis01

κάποιο νέο από το πλοίο;;

----------


## Ellinis

> όπως ηταν δηλαδή το European voyager


Σωστός! Όπως γράφει ο "Εφοπλιστής" το ST.DAMIEN ανήκει στην ιταλικών συμφερόντων European Ferries που είχε το EUROPEAN VOYAGER στη γραμμή Πρίντεζι-Αυλώνα από το 2011 ως πρόσφατα, οπότε και το αγόρασε η Moby.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε το πλοίο (όσο τουλάχιστον μπορεί να φανεί) στα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας.

IMG_0170.jpg
_Ελευσίνα - 29/01/2017_

----------


## avvachrist

Το πλοίο αναχώρησε από την Ελευσίνα και βρίσκεται δυτικά της Κέρκυρας με προορισμό το Πριντεζι της Ιταλίας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το St. Damian φωτογραφημένο στην Ελευσίνα στις 26/01/2017. 

ST.-DAMIAN-10-26-01-2017.jpg

----------


## npapad

Το IONIAN SPIRIT στις 25-5-2008 από τον Peter Fitzpatrick
may 08.jpgmay 2008.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Τίτλοι τέλους για το θρυλικό St. Damian, καθώς ρυμουλκείται για να παραδοθεί στην φλόγα του διαλυτή στην Aliaga. Καλό ταξίδι...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τίτλοι τέλους για το θρυλικό St. Damian, καθώς ρυμουλκείται για να παραδοθεί στην φλόγα του διαλυτή στην Aliaga. Καλό ταξίδι...


Θρυλική ήταν η σειρά των Papenburgers στην οποία ανήκε κ ήταν το τελευταίο εναπομείναν μέλος.

----------

